
Discord and functional programming - QuantumLogic
https://discord.me/functionalprogramming
======
acemarke
Maybe should have been titled "A Discord Server for Functional Programming
Discussion". The current title of "Discord and functional programming"
suggests it's a post by the Discord devs, which would make sense based on
their other recent engineering posts.

